# Hilfe - Nach reboot auflösung nicht höher als 1024x768

## dtmaster

Hi,

ich habe heute meinen Rechner rebootet weil ich den kernel neu gebaut habe (in /boot der selbe name wie der alte).

Wollte KVM aktivieren. Aber nun auf einmal geht meine Aufklösung nicht höher als 1024x768.

vorher hatte ich sie auf 1920x1080

Folgende Meldung sagt das X log mir:

```
[  1518.557] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  1518.557] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1518.557] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  1519.118] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

[  1519.122] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8400 GS (G86) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  1519.122] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[  1519.122] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.4a.00.30

[  1519.122] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  1519.122] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  1519.122] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8400 GS at PCI:2:0:0

[  1519.122] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

[  1519.122] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  1519.154] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

[  1519.154] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1080"; removing.

[  1519.154] (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

[  1519.154] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

[  1519.154] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

[  1519.154] (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

[  1519.154] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  1519.154] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1519.154] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

[  1519.180] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[  1519.180] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-1's EDID.

[  1519.180] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[  1519.180] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1519.181] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1519.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1519.187] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1519.226] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  1519.261] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  1519.261] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  1519.261] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1519.262] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
```

Ich habe keine Ahnung was das soll.. Habe den den alten Kernel gebootet aber da ist es genau so. Also bezweifel ich das es an diesem liegt.

Auch ein neues Monitor Kabel habe ich schon probiert. Genau das gleiche.

Monitor hängt am vga da er kein DVI hat. Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., hattest du vor dem reboot eventuell eine andere nvidia-drivers Version installiert?

etc-update hast du überprüft?

Könntest du mal die komplette Xorg.0.log und auch die xorg.conf posten? (am besten via (No)Paste Service)

----------

## dtmaster

Ich habe jetzt mal den nouveau Treiber installiert gehabt. aber da geht die auflösung auch nicht höher als 1024x768..

Müsste dann erst wieder auf nvidia umstellen damit ich dafür ein log bekomme.

Am Monitor habe ich auch nicht verstellt.

Das einzige was ich vor dem reboot gemacht hatte war ein system update. Dabei wurde aber nur phonon upgedatet und gstreamer hinzugefügt.

keine ahnung ob es damit zu tun hat.

----------

## Max Steel

nvidia-drivers und KVM beißen sich.

Davon abgesehen brauchst du bei KVM kein v86d, schau mal ob du die initramfs im KVM-Kernel eingebaut hast.

----------

## dtmaster

Aber selbst nach dem ich KVM wieder deaktiviert hatte ging die auflösung nicht höher mit nvidia treiber..

----------

## Josef.95

Ah sorry, ich hab nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennen können das du den nouveau Treiber verwendest...

Der kurze Auszug aus deiner Xorg log ist einfach zu wenig Info.

----------

## dtmaster

hier ist xorg log mit Nouveau treiber

http://nopaste.info/e614ccd3f6.html

----------

## dtmaster

hier der nopaste mit xorg log mit nvidia treiber:

http://nopaste.info/ac30fbecd5.html

----------

## Max Steel

nvidia kann garkeine Modes finden und geht auf fallback (d.h.) 1024x768 ist das höchste, ich würde deswegen nochmal KVM deaktivieren und dann nochmal probiern.

Dann läuft der acpid bei dir nicht, das ist aber nebensächlich…

Der Nouveau... bei dem kann ich nicht entdecken was dem nicht passt.

----------

## dtmaster

Der Kernel jetzt hat gar kein KVM etc aktiviert. Hatter er auch nie. Ist der Backup Kernel.

ich habe mal xrandr in der console eingegeben.

```
PC-Tino ~ # xrandr

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1920 x 1080

default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1024x768       50.0*    58.0  

   800x600        51.0     52.0     53.0  

   640x480        54.0  

   512x384        55.0  

   400x300        56.0  

   320x240        57.0  

   1920x1080      58.0  

PC-Tino ~ #
```

----------

## dtmaster

Ich habe jetzt mit hilfe eines DVI -> VGA Adapters das ganze mal an den DVI anschluss meiner Graka gehängt.

Da erkennt er sofort den Monitor und macht auch die richtige Auflösung etc..

Nur am VGA nicht. Kann ich also davon ausgehen das meine Graka einen weg hat?

----------

